# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Вентиляция в квартире и частном доме

## Бран Тиршах

Если вы стали замечать, что вам стало не хватать свежего воздуха, снизилось качество сна и упала концентрация, то, скорее всего, вам необходима приточная [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] или частном доме. Установка таких систем поможет улучшить микроклимат в помещении и наладить оптимальный воздухообмен, что положительным образом скажется на самочувствии и состоянии здоровья всех домочадцев.

----------

